# 200 person catering job, portion advice needed.



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, I have a 200 person outdoor catering event for a church social here in Wisconsin in September. It's going to be a 2 line buffet and my staff is serving. I'm trying to figure out how much RAW product to order. Here is the menu.

-Applewood pulled pork
-hotdogs
-coleslaw
-potato wedges fried on site
-grilled bbq chicken sandwich (most likely b/s thighs)

Pretty easy money but it's been awhile since I've ordered for such an event, I also don't want to over do it especially on the pork. Thanks in advance chefs.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Church socials are a free-for-all; I would expect very hearty eaters. I would go with 4 oz portions on the pork and chicken; could you possibly get away with serving a smaller portion on mac and cheese to make it stretch further?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

How firm is the count? Is the count including church members acting as volunteers working the event? Any unexpected arrivals? Could the count end up considerably less for any reason?


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

chefwriter said:


> How firm is the count? Is the count including church members acting as volunteers working the event? Any unexpected arrivals? Could the count end up considerably less for any reason?


The count last year when I catered they paid for 150 and about that showed up so pretty firm. If they have left overs I leave it I just don't want to over order to lose money 😀


----------



## ChefMike09 (Jan 22, 2018)

jcakes said:


> Church socials are a free-for-all; I would expect very hearty eaters. I would go with 4 oz portions on the pork and chicken; could you possibly get away with serving a smaller portion on mac and cheese to make it stretch further?


4oz raw right? Mac and cheese isn't on the menu.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

4 oz raw will cook down, so you might end up with 2 oz.I was thinking 4 oz cooked as a portion size. 

I found this link, it might be helpful: How Much Pulled Pork Per Person — Serving Size Guide and Calculator 

I was suggesting a way to reduce the portion size by putting it on something cheap to stretch it if you had to. Mac and cheese shows up with all kinds of variations - reminds me of the mashed potato bars that were all the rage at weddings about 20 years ago.


----------



## willjohn (5 mo ago)

and... i also to


----------



## EllenChef1 (5 mo ago)

willjohn said:


> and... i also to


And... what ?


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

jcakes said:


> 4 oz raw will cook down, so you might end up with 2 oz.I was thinking 4 oz cooked as a portion size.
> 
> I found this link, it might be helpful: How Much Pulled Pork Per Person — Serving Size Guide and Calculator
> 
> I was suggesting a way to reduce the portion size by putting it on something cheap to stretch it if you had to. Mac and cheese shows up with all kinds of variations - reminds me of the mashed potato bars that were all the rage at weddings about 20 years ago.


Wow....there's an app for everything now. 

Although the portions seem healthy because a 40% trim and cooking loss seems high. So it might create a bit of extra. Not sure exactly because it's been a while. Then speed pressures of the people behind you in line will keep them from overfilling their plates.


----------

